# Trigger Foods.



## psiloveu (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm having a difficult time figuring out my trigger foods, I know my biggest issue is red meat and dairy. But I was wondering what are some of yours? What are some foods that have helped you feel better?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen our Dietary Forum? You can find by using the site navigator on the bottom right of the page. Many ideas there.


----------



## tnkran (Mar 15, 2010)

Wouldn't it just be easier to list the foods we can eat? Dairy and red meat are big triggers for me too. Ice Cream is the worst. Anything greasy or fried is a trigger for me. Specifically, I can't eat Doritos, Cheetos, and chips that end in "os". The foods I eat when I'm having "issues" are plain fish sandwich from McDonalds and strawberry pop tarts (minus the frosting). Weird but that's what my body will tolerate if I'm having a bad day. There are lots of foods I don't eat anymore because they triggered an attack. I don't believe all of these foods are trigger foods for me but I refuse to eat them again, just in case. Kind of like when you get food poisoning. Realistically, you know the likelyhood of getting food poisoning again is slim to none but the thought of eating that particular food item again makes you sick.


----------



## jazz bass (Mar 27, 2010)

pizza. almost instantaneous it seems my problems will flare up.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Definitely pizza for me as well. without a doubt.Tomatoes, oranges, apples, vitamin tablets, trifle, Roast chicken - Roast potatoes, anything greasy, beef, strawberries. and lots of other bits an pieces.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

chocolate, alcohol, fried, fatty, spicy foods, too much dairy, or generally over eating. Fruit except bananas, some veg, sauces. In fact I can Only eat fish without sauce or batter, rice,rice crackers, lean chicken, small amounts of potatoe and some veg, Goats milk and oat cereals. Wheat/Gluten free bread & biscuits and De caf Tea or water.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may not have any trigger foods.Trigger foods are not required with IBS.Many people have reactions to the act of eating, or only react to mental or physical stresses so diet makes no difference in their IBS symptoms at all.If you react every single meal every time you eat no matter what you eat, you react to the act of eating. Eat smaller meals (may need 4-6 a day to get your calories in) and eat lower fat meals. Large greasy meals set off a bigger "move it along" signal than small lean meals.Beyond that every food you could possibly list and every food you ever heard of (or never heard of) is somebody's trigger food. There is no safe food. There is no universal trigger food that effects all IBSers. Often what is one person's "safe diet" is another person's worst food nightmare.That being said foods that can trigger diarrhea in any human (if they eat enough of it) can be problem for some IBSers (but may help those that are constipated).So alcohol, caffeine, sorbitol containing fruits and high fat/greasy/fried foods are often problematic.Some people do have problems with carbohydrates so a lower starch (and sometimes lower lactose or lower fructose) diet will help. If gassy food like bean or soft drinks with high fructose corn syrup really set you off you may need a lower gas producing diet and that tends to be lower carb rather than lower fat (although high fat can be a problem for some gassy types as well).


----------



## raspberiswrl (Mar 29, 2010)

Coffee and beer. I better load up on Immodium and anti-spasmotics if I plan to take those in. Sometimes I begin to feel anxious just smelling coffee.


----------

